# 2015 Vikings....



## Chuck Smith

Well first pre-season game under their belt.... What are your takes on it??

1. Teddy and first string offense moved the ball well. Again it is the first pre-season game and what have team been together... 10 days or something like that. But looked sharper than Pitts defense and typically defense is ahead of the game in all pre-season stuff.

2. Trae Waynes..... Needs some work. He got faked out on some double moves but had some make up speed except for the one. He also needs to learn the NFL game as what is allowed and not allowed. But he is a rookie and will get calls against him more often than for him. But he has to get better, but the talent and product is there. Just depends on how fast he adjusts... which I will say..... After Bye week... he will be starting.

3. LB play was ok. But again Big ben and their RB didn't play. But looked good and serviceable.

4. OL... Looked good and handled Pitt ok and moved the ball.

What do others think???

Yeah it is pre-season and I am bored....LOL


----------



## 9manfan

Our defense is going to be vastly improved, the linebacker from UCLA looks very good, I believe he was our 2nd round pick, Waynes will only get better with time on the field, Bridgestone has looked pretty good as well, losing Loadholt hurts but they say that new kid we drafted is looking good, but a rookie at right tackle usually doesn't go so well for the OB, just really excited for the real season to start, and really really like our coach..........


----------



## Chuck Smith

9man...

Agree on Loadholt..... That is a key loss right there. The kid they drafted out of I think Clemson is looking legit. The plan when they drafted him was to have him play back up tackle and guard for a couple years so he can get the speed of the game down and what not...then move him to tackle. So this injury is just speeding up the process. But he has a big role to fill and hope he is up for the challenge. I hope they get some good guard play or help so they can speed up this process. But for sure if I was a D-corrdinator... I would be attacking the rookie.

The LB situation with Kendrichs is exciting. This was a kid on their radar when they were scouting Barr for the draft. They talk when they drafted Barr was that they couldn't wait to get this kid the next year. They watched game film of Barr and were impress with Kendrichs. So he will be exciting to see this year along with his development.

Waynes came out and said some good things after the first game.... He was quoted as saying that he screwed up. He was reverting to his college ways and techniques. He said he has to keep reminding himself that the stuff in college won't work in the pros. So that is awesome he recognized his mistakes and will improve. Something you like to hear as a fan.

Again the 1st offense looked good and moved the ball. Defense keeps looking impressive. I can't wait to see the next two games with the 1st teams get more reps. It is an optomistc year this year. We have a QB, RB, OL, and DEF that is going to be in the Top 10 this year..... Just hope the Sophmore blues doesn't hit the coaching staff..... Yes I am a Viking fan and am used to disappointment.....LOL


----------



## 9manfan

^
^
^
Agree with everything you mentioned, we just have to stay away from a major injury to a key player, Loadholt is a good player but not a great player in my estimation, so he should be replaceable......but if we start moving players around on the O-line that is not a good deal, hopefully this kid steps up..........and that Kendricks kid is actually looking great so far,he could be a good one........

Best time of the year, State Amateur Baseball starting, football right around the corner and then the hunting seasons start, Great time of the year..............


----------



## Chuck Smith

well that was just an ugly game to watch last night....by both teams.....but mainly the Vikings.

A few takes I noticed....

1. No pass rush at all. Now this could have been some game planning to try and contain Kaprinick....but we didn't have a pass rush and robinson is over rated and I have said that for years.

2. Why didn't AP get the ball more?? Now this could have been the plan with Turner all along because SF has been known to be a good run defense. But again... give the man the ball. When he does good is when he has 20+ carries and wears a defense down.

3. WHAT HAPPENED TO TEDDY?? He was missing guys by miles. Now in the first quarter or better he looked like a shell shocked rookie with how bad he was missing guys.

4. How did shreels get caught on that blocked kick??? I mean if he doesn't have that break away speed.... maybe he shouldn't be our punt returner. I mean two guys looked like they were going to catch him. Now don't get me wrong I like him and he is a good special teams player....but maybe we need a different punt returner with break away speed....Stephon Diggs!!!

5. Our linebackers couldn't contain Hyde.... I knew going in this was going to be a week spot but lets get some of the younger guys in.... Hendricks, Cole, etc. Let them see what they can do. Get a rotation in to keep the older legs fresh.

Now SF when they were going looked like the better team..... but it was an ugly game all around.

Other thoughts???


----------



## 9manfan

I fell asleep and woke up right when we blocked the FG try and seen Sherrels get caught from behind and I'm like , man that guy must be really fast to run him down or Sherrels is really slow, and watched 3 offensive plays and then watched our kicker (prolly not for long) miss and turned off the TV and fell asleep......got up this morning early for work and found out I didn't miss much last nite,games starting after 9 are just stupid.....

........and about 5 minutes of Chris Berman and Trent Dilfur was all I could stand, they're terrible announcers, love Chris Berman on ESPN Sports, but a live sports announcer he is not.....next week's game is a huge game already....Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so I really have no insight of the game as I only watched a few minutes of it......but agree lets get them young guys in there on D.....


----------



## Chuck Smith

well the game on sunday was better than the game on week one.

AP looked good and ran hard but I hate to say it.... He has lost a step or two. Not saying he isn't still a great running back but it seemed he isn't exploding through the holes like AP of old. Again he is over 30 :beer:

The Linebackers looked better this week against Detroit. We did see more of Hendricks in there which is a good thing.

The D-line had an ok game. They still didn't get the pressure that is needed. Stafford is a good QB but you give that time to Rivers this week or Rodgers.... the outcome will be different. Brian Robinson has looked horrible in the pass rush game. The announcers gave his such credit for some of the plays on sunday.... but those plays were the result of Jospeh and Floyd getting great penetration up the middle and left Robinson alone so he could make those plays. But he and Griffin need to step it up this week against the Chargers. As a whole their WR core is better than Detroit. So it should be interesting.

Now one very bright spot so far this year is Matt Kahil. He is a road grater on the run and hasn't looked horrible in the pass. Lets hope this continues.

On a side not..... Ragnar's Job is open..... If people don't know. He is the guy who gets paid to let his beard and hair go and rides a Harley at the home games. His contract was up and he demanded $20,000 per game. The Vikings said.... good bye.


----------



## 9manfan

Much better game, San Diego will be a pretty tuff test, every road game will be.........Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowkiller

its at vikings


----------



## 9manfan

snowkiller said:


> its at vikings


Here I thought it was out there.......should help being home, but Rivers is a good QB....


----------



## Chuck Smith

It was a good game by the Vikings.

Lets hope that Rhodes isn't out for very long. If people didn't see the game but he got knocked out by his own teammate. The safety (sendejo) was late in giving him help and came in to deliver a hit and Rhodes got drilled. It wasn't a cheap shot or anything like that. Just one of those things that happens. Rhodes head hit other players chest and got snapped back. But he was out when he hit the ground.

Anyways.... I would say let him sit until after the bye week even if he is cleared to play this week. But they are going against the broncos and Manning. Waynes played ok.... but it isn't the same as going against manning and the broncos!!


----------



## 9manfan

I agree with everything you mentioned.......they looked good yesterday....and that hit to Rhodes was brutal, I was worried it was more than a concussion the way his head got snapped back, San Diego O-line was beat so so bad and our defense took advantage of that, and I'm afraid that Manning will pick Waynes apart also but Manning doesn't look as good as the past, should be a good game but winning on the road is tuff....Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

What scares me is Vonn Miller and Damarcus Ware using a speed rush against our rookie right tackle!!!

But yes SD offensive line was beat up and got beat up during the game.

It will be a fun one to watch. Hopefully turner has something up his sleeve to help out our O-line maybe by moving the pocket for teddy on passing situations. Or we just run all over them with AP. :bop:

Not to forget out Fans to the East..... Should be a good game tonight with Pack against the Chiefs. :thumb: But there are two teams I cheer for each sunday.... The Vikings and who ever is playing the Pack.... HAHA oke: oke:


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> What scares me is Vonn Miller and Damarcus Ware using a speed rush against our rookie right tackle!!!
> 
> Not to forget out Fans to the East..... Should be a good game tonight with Pack against the Chiefs. :thumb: But there are two teams I cheer for each sunday.... The Vikings and who ever is playing the Pack.... HAHA oke: oke:


going to have to have alot of quick hitters to the receivers and run the heck out of AP, I'm actually not real worried about holding Denver to a low score, they just havn't been putting up the numbers they have in the past. Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan

Tough loss yesterday, could of won that game if our QB had alittle more time to throw, and our Golden Toe kicker wouldn't of missed an early field goal, and I really think this will be Mannings last year.....


----------



## Chuck Smith

Agree.... yesterday IMHO was an ugly game by the Vikings.

Now I am not going to blast the OL....because Denver's rush is the best in the league. It wasn't so much of one guy getting beat it was the different blitz packages they threw at them. I mean the rookie at RT got beat a couple of times. But he was going against an All Pro... two of them (ware and Miller). Kahil got beat once... again by an all pro. So That should happen from time to time.

The Vikings d-line still isn't getting that good pressure that they need to be a play off contending team. The secondary at times looked horrible yesterday. Now again you are going against one of the best QB's of all time. But yet you are pro's as well.

Now with the kicker missing the field goal... that is big as well. Puts different pressure on manning and what not for the last couple of drives.

But I am going to give credit where credit is due.... Broncos corralled AP (other than 1 run) and said you need to beat us Teddy....but we will be coming after you. I mean the Vikings had 3rd and longs all day. It was a great game plan and executed. :bop:


----------



## 9manfan

Tough place to win on the road, I wish Teddy would of looked to his right on the last fumble play, they blitzed and left Azzati (spelling) all alone out of the back field, if he could of hit him in stride who knows where he would of ended up, yes our patched up oline was going to have trouble against these guys, but I believe were getting better with each game...Go Vikes !!!!!

After tonites game theres a good chance the Lions will be 0-4...Ouch ....tough to come back from that....


----------



## 9manfan

4-2, decent start to the season.....hard to believe the Lions have regressed so much....they Suck....


----------



## Chuck Smith

5-2 is a great start and Walsh in the Clutch... :beer:

I didn't get a chance to watch too much of that game yesterday was busy with a family function.

Now I did get to see the Packers game.....and it is hard to compare teams and game plans.... but the Vikings looked a lot better against Denver.... I am just saying.... I am also saying that I might end up eating those words after the Vikings play the packers. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Chuck Smith said:


> 5-2 is a great start and Walsh in the Clutch... :beer:
> 
> I didn't get a chance to watch too much of that game yesterday was busy with a family function.
> 
> Now I did get to see the Packers game.....and it is hard to compare teams and game plans.... but the Vikings looked a lot better against Denver.... I am just saying.... I am also saying that I might end up eating those words after the Vikings play the packers. :beer:


I just can't figure out the Packers. I thought it was going to be a good game for both sides to watch. Its ended up being a good ol fashioned beat down. Either the Packers really are that bad, or the Broncos offense is starting to click, which I hope. But anyways, I think the Vikings actually have a chance to win the division, or at least a wild card with how poor the entire NFC is.


----------



## Chuck Smith

> I think the Vikings actually have a chance to win the division, or at least a wild card with how poor the entire NFC is.


I agree with you on this. But the division right now still runs through Green Bay. What I mean is the Vikings have to beat them twice to win the division. :bop:

Now on the wild card.... Well they have a good shot but with Carolina and Atlanta in the South, AZ and Seahawks in the West, and the Saints are starting to play better.

They have to keep winning in this next stretch of games..... Rams, Raiders, Packers, Atlanta, Seahawks, and Cardnials. If they can win 4 of those 6 games.... They will almost lock up a wild card spot. With three of those wins being... Atl, SEA, Cards. :thumb:

But it should be a fun last half of the season if they keep playing good.


----------



## blhunter3

The Vikings will either win both games against the Packers or split. The Rams and the Raiders will be very tough, Atlanta to me is a complete toss up. Who decides they need that W more will win. Unless the Seahawks really start clicking, I just don't see them doing anything. They will still be tough, but still very beatable. Finally the Cards, for as great as they were playing against bad teams they haven't shown up for a good team yet. Depending how the games leading up to that, it could be a show down of two teams battling for a playoff spot or one team.

I think the Vikings will win against the Raiders, Packers at home, and the Seahawks.


----------



## KEN W

That's one of the poorest games I've seen the Pukes play in awhile.Denver's defense was all over Rodgers. Offensive line leaked like a sieve. No running game. No open receivers.

Interesting in that Fox has moved the Vikings/Packers game to the national game at 3:20.


----------



## 9manfan

The Pukers looked very ordinary against Denver, so much for that Puker Patriot Super Bowl of undefeated teams........

Vikes are making gain's , might make a Wild Card spot this year............St Louis will be a test for our defense....


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well now the Vikings and Packers are tied for the division. Also it looks like if things don't fall too much that they will get a wild card spot (either team).

Take away from the game..... Defense looked very good against the run without Floyd and Hendricks. So that is great. The pass defense (newman) looked his age. He looked horrible if you ask me. But has been playing well all year. Waynes got in and played good but yet still does college stuff with the hand checking and what not. He needs to break that habit but that will come with time.

The offense was sputtering a little but AP kept it going. Teddy at times look good and then ok. He needs to start to step it up and hit those wide open recievers. I think what is happening is he scrambles and then gets too excited and over throws when he sees them open. This will hopefully get better with time. I mean Rodgers is a pro and someone to watch when it comes to extending plays with his feet and then hitting the guy wide open. Yes I was giving a Packer credit. :rollin:

I hope Joyner gets a huge fine and possible one game off. That was a bad hit and came at a critical time which is something that should be looked at by the league. I hope Teddy can come back and play well. We will need him in this up coming stretch of games. Raiders are starting to roll even though they lost last week. Their offense has been rolling. We need to be 7-2 when we face the Packers. Because they will be foaming at the mouth after two losses and ready to show that they are the dominant team in the NFC North.

Good game and hope they can clean things up, get everyone healthy, and keep rolling.


----------



## 9manfan

Half way point of season and were 6-2, not bad at all, I agree that shot to Bridgestone was very cheap, no place in football for that crap, Sunday's game will be a test, but our defense is really playing well, keeping Greenway around was a very smart move, he played a great game on Sunday,..................Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BL...what happened to your Bronco's ?? Talibs eye poke was soo stupid.....


----------



## blhunter3

I didn't get to watch the Broncos game, but from what I gathered, Indy is one place Manning does not play well at, and the defense had stupid penalties. That game had upset written all over it. Humiliate the Packers, and Indy desperately needing a win.

Anyways, I watched the hit on Bridgewater, I think it wasn't meant to hurt him. I think the defender went airborne to avoid tangled up legs. With that being said, I do believe he could have avoided a hit to the head and could have went over him or a body hit.

In high school football (I know its different then pros) but I was a linebacker and had basically the same situation. Either try to jump over the sliding quarterback or risk getting feet tangled up. I jumped and hit the quarterback pretty good and I got flagged. The quarterback and I were talking after the game and he mentioned I did the right then and he would have done the same thing.

Some of the plays happen so fast that I think that the intention isn't always to hurt someone, but hindsight it could have been handled differently.


----------



## Chuck Smith

If you watch the film closely..... Joyner starts to lay off or try to miss hitting Bridgewater.... then he switches the angle and goes towards him.

You see this type of play in every game almost every week.... where the defender either trys to roll out of the hit. Joyner didn't do this. Like I mentioned watch the tape and you will see he starts to try and avoid the hit then goes at him.

I honestly think he should get fined!!

Now I hate to say it I think this was a "priority" by the defense was to some way shape or form to get bridgewater out of the game. Not saying the coaches put them up to it. But look at the hit towards the legs on bridgewater before, other cheap shots that happened and then that hit. It is one where the refs didn't make calls to begin the game with so they "let the players play" and it started to spin out of control. :bop:

But either way it was a good win by the Vikes and they need to keep it rolling.

The Broncos were ripe for the picking. They have won some games that they shouldn't have but yet find away to win. That always catches up to you.... Just like I am worried about the Vikes.


----------



## 9manfan

Impressive win for the Vikes yesterday......Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!!

The Pukers are really going down hill fast, all is not well in Cheesville.....

BL....I think Manning is done.....he looked awfull yesterday....

Huge game next sunday between the NFC North Leader Mn Vikings and the 2nd place Pukers......going to be a great game.....


----------



## Chuck Smith

It was a good win but I have a few spots they need to button up before the game on sunday....

1. Sendejo.... He is the weak point in the defense and Carr exploited it. What do you think a Pi$$#d off Rodgers and Mc Carthy will be looking to do!!!

2. We still need to get a good pass rush. We got 2 sacks yesterday on Carr but he still was very comfortable in the pocket.

3. Rodoulph needs to start playing like the Pro Bowler he is. I mean you cant drop that pass in the end zone. He is also seeing less and less targets. Something is up there that we don't know about I am thinking.

4. We need to get Vertical with the passing and have Wallace stretch out the defense. The Pack will just stack the box against us like the days of old.

5. Teddy needs to have his game be on point. He needs to button up some stuff. What I mean is I like how he isn't getting sacks but when he scrambles he needs to find open WR or the WR need to get open for him.... A La like what Rodgers used to do. oke:

This is a huge game that they are having this up coming sunday. Should be a fun one to watch. :bop: :bop:


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck...I agree with everything you said, were far from perfect, Bridgestone has to get rid of the ball sooner or he's going to get hurt, I was quite impressed with our running game though, not sure he can throw the long ball with accuracy like I thought he would, but he's young yet......if we had one more safety like Smith we would be alot better, but so would alot of other teams I guess.....Sundays game is going to be HUGE......but we still have a tough schedule the rest of the way...1 game at a time I guess.....Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

The Vikings have the toughest schedule remaining in the NFL..... Packers, Falcons, Seahawks, Cardinals, Bears, Giants, Packers....

Packers (Twice): Second in our division and was talk they would win super bowl at the beginning of the season
Falcons: Number two in there division behind a 9-0 team.
Seahawks: Been to the last two superbowls!!! Tied for second in the division.
Cardinals: Leading there division
Bears: Well they are the bears our only "weak" team but could be spoilers.
Giants: Leading their division and should have knocked off the Patriots.

That is one tough row to hoe. Only two of those teams have a losing record... and that record is 4-5 (Bears and Seahawks) If the Vikings can beat the packers once and then with 3 of the other 5 games. That would make them 11-5. Which could help the win the division or make sure they are the #1 Wildcard team.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well..... an ugly game for the Purple yesterday. And I will give credit to the Green and Gold. Rodgers looked more sharp but they had some huge drops by some WR's. Lacey and the line looked 100% better. Their D-line finally got some sacks, pressure and they did what most of the teams now going forward will do... make Bridgewater beat them.

Now onto the Vikings.... Penalties, giving up 6 sacks, lack of pass rush (we did have two sacks but not much pressure otherwise), a key fumble (Petersen's) when we could have mounted a comeback, missed throws, and dropped balls.... all of this is what happened in that game to make it an ugly one.

They need to rebound and in a hurry.

The next 6 games..... 5 of them are against teams that are either winning their divisions, in the wild card hunt, or are in the hunt to win their own division. So they will all be tough games moving forward. But if they can win a couple of them... it should secure at least a wild card spot.... if they can with 5 of 6..... They could win our division. :thumb: Or the last game of the year could be for the division.... You know that is what the NFL would want.... :thumb:


----------



## speckline

I really thought the queens would give the Packers trouble. Pack D kicked arse and took names. Had six sacks and good opportunities for a couple more that they didn't get it done. Lacy was a beast! Pack manhandled the queens even with Rogers having a mediocre game. 
You should be worried about the queens being exposed. The Packers defensive gameplan will be the pattern used against the queens for the rest of the season!
Love it!!
 :rock: eace:


----------



## KEN W

Where ya been Speck? No posts when the Pukes lost 3 in a row? :laugh: Guess you are only on board when they win.

Pukes didn't beat he Vikings....the Vikings beat the Vikings.

The biggest reason they lost. Offensive line looked terrible. Kalis couldn't stop an old lady. Along with a shaky center and a rookie 4th round draft choice at right tackle. They didn't run block or pass block.

You are right Chuck......Atlanta will probably do the same thing.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Speck.... Typical packer fan.... Sky is falling after 3 losses....then after a win (especially the one against the queens).... Now back on band wagon..... oke: oke: oke:

I have to give you grief. I was working in WI before the game last week and everyone you talked two was about to give up on everyone... Rodgers, McCarthy, whole coaching staff, etc. They were ready to clean house. I told one person I would trade them Bridgewater for Rodgers in a heart beat.... :beer:

Ken...

The next few weeks will really show what this team will be or could be. They need to step it up after a KEY LOSS and show they can rebound. It will show the metal of the coaching staff and players.

Also Ken is right.... the packers played better than the Vikings. But the Vikings also had many self inflicted wounds.... Penalties, lack of blocking on the line (Kahil) had a horrible game, dropped balls, missed passes, etc. Kahil's toe injury must have been worse than expected. He never practiced all week.

Petersen came out and said that the team played like crap. They were out of sync and need to get things rolling again.

We will just need to see how the next few games go.


----------



## 9manfan

The Vikings O-LIne was terrible, we need to fix that or it's going to be a long 6 games to finish the year(not sure how were going to fix it ), why is it Peterson always fumbles in a big game, I shut it off after his fumble, had seen enough........

Rodgers sure doesn't look like the old QB of the last few years....his best days are behind him....Green Bay still Sucks....


----------



## speckline

Wasn't posting when the pack went 6-0 either. The Pack lost against two undefeated teams and an underrated Lions team :roll: . I haven't liked the way they've played all year. Not dominate like we usually are for a whole slew of reasons.
We are still 7-3 and I am optimistic that they will hit their stride before playoffs.
I gotta be honest, the queens kind of scared me this year. They are quietly just winning until they hit the Packers. You have a tough schedule going forward and I would be really worried if I were you.

Ken & Co. - your opinion that your offensive line lost the game is quite possible from your point of view. Packer fans would prefer to think that the Pack D forced you into that position.

BTW, you new stadium looks pretty incredible. :beer:

I'm having a good time watching NFL Network rebroadcast of the 1996 season Packer Superbowl victory against the Patriots. Anybody on here know when the queens super bowl victory will be televised?? Oh wait, the queens have never won the big one!!! :rollin:

The remainder of the season will be interesting. 
See you week 17.


----------



## 9manfan

speckline said:


> Anybody on here know when the queens super bowl victory will be televised?? Oh wait, the queens have never won the big one!!! :rollin: .


Hopefully in a couple years you will get to see it...... :thumb:


----------



## KEN W

6 games left.Vikes have to win at least 3 of them.....10 and 6 should get into the playoffs.


----------



## KEN W

Ken & Co. - your opinion that your offensive line lost the game is quite possible from your point of view. Packer fans would prefer to think that the Pack D forced you into that position.

The Pukes get no sacks in 3 straight losses, then get 6? Vikes offensive line is the problem.

How about those Bears..... :beer: :beer:


----------



## speckline

That game truely sucked for us Pack fans!! :eyeroll: 
We don't have any receivers who can play this game at this level. Can't get open to save their lives and drop passes when they do.
I am really starting to feel the frustration of.................................................................................

a queens fan!!!! oke: oke: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well time for my weekly observation of the game on sunday.

Well the Defense played good when they needed too. Newman (sp?) got two INTS.... but other times looked horrible. I know we were banged up in the secondary with Smith out and then Sendjo was out. So maybe he was trying to compensate for that and why he looked bad. But we were lucky Matty Ice had a bad game. Our D-line still isn't getting the sacks we need. Especially from the DE position. Griffen got one sack but that was about it....and Robinson.... Where has he been all year..... we need to get better if we want to win the division and make some noise in the play offs.

Now for the offense.... AP had a good game and the line did well with the run blocking. But Teddy needs to get something going with this WR corps. We need him getting 230 yards a game and a TD in order to be taken serious for the play offs. People will point to his INT....well the CB made a good play on that ball. If Teddy would have thrown it to the outside it would have been at TD or 10 inches higher it would have been a td. So not too upset with that one.

Also one thing that got me was some of the play calling. I can't remember exactly when it was.... but they played for a FG instead of trying to get a first down and a TD. We need to get that killer instinct when we smell blood in the water put teams away. I mean a super bowl contender should have put up 30 on ATL last sunday.... not 20.

They have big games coming up and need to keep winning. I hope the pack lose a couple more.... I don't want the division to come down to the last game of the year. :bop:


----------



## 9manfan

Without our 2 starting safeties I was quite worried how we would do against their passing game, but they played well, D-Line still needs more pressure but our Linebackers played a good game, Barr is a stud no doubt, just hope he stays healthy....

I thought AP looked great running the ball and no fumbles which was better yet.....

Bridgestone has to get better throwing the ball downfield, but he is very young yet....

Seems as though Rudolf has picked his game up, he has looked very good...........

If someone said we would be 8-3 after 11 games, I would of taken that, tough games left but GO VIKES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.......and on a side note, I thought Denvers backup QB has looked pretty good the last 2 weeks........

......wouldn't it be nice to see Detroit beat the Pukers again this Thursday..... :beer: ......


----------



## KEN W

Good game.....you pretty much nailed it Chuck. The offensive line at least played better this week. But at least half of AP's yards came on his own. He was just a beast to bring down. And Atlanta had the number 1 defense against the run.

Enjoyed the Pukes losing to the Bears. We had a roomful sitting on the edge of our seats those last 4 Rogers incompletions. Now if they can just lose again to the Lions. :bop: :bop:


----------



## 9manfan

Must really suck to be a Lions fan......Pukers got dam lucky last nite, no way should they have won that game.......


----------



## speckline

That was the definition of winning ugly!! :rollin: :beer: :rock:


----------



## Chuck Smith

That was an ugly game and WOW to that ending.

I really don't have anything to say. I know people will say that the face mask shouldn't have been called at the end. Well his hand did hit the face mask and the helmet jerked.... even slightly but it jerked. Plus it was a QB.... and Rodgers was whining for three plays for a flag before that one.... oke: oke: But the thing I don't get is why wasn't Megatron or Ebron on the goal line to defend that pass. Most teams put a big offensive TE or WR down there so they can jump and knock it down or grab it.

Only good thing was I had Rodgers (TE) on my fantasy team.... that was a 12 pt play....LOL I know I am a Viking fan with a packer on my FF team....lol


----------



## 9manfan

Why didn't Detroit rush 4 lineman and UNDER no CIRCUMSTANCES do you let him roll to his throwing hand, make him go left and that ball has zero chance of getting down there, pretty poor coaching on Detroit's part.....and yes , that face mask penalty will get called just about every time, and there was no need to be that aggressive in that tackle, Mr Rodgers was going nowhere, what a horrible loss....


----------



## speckline

Wow, when I got back from camp this afternoon, I was shocked to see that Seattle had their way with the queens :rollin: oke: , I expected the queens to lose, just thought it would be MUCH closer!! Looks like it may be an exciting finish in the NFC North. Nobody seems to want it. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan

Dam, that game was UGLY, was watching Granddaughter(she's 2 ) so we turned it off at 14-0 and watched Mickey Mouse, that was way more entertaining...............every game I watch Bridgestone I have flashbacks to Christian Ponder....and thats not good.....
I now wonder if we even make the playoffs....... uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

9man... good call on Mickey Mouse..... Wish I would have done that. :eyeroll:

It was a horrible game. Now saying Teddy is like Ponder..... maybe. But I think Teddy is more calm under pressure than what Ponder was at this stage. I am not rushing to judgement on him yet. I think some of it is play calling. Turner should know now any team is going to stuff 8-9 in the box and shut down Peterson. They know our line is weak on the pass protection. So they will want to make 2nd and longs or 3rd and longs to make Teddy beat them. So Turner is going to have to start making 1st down calls to push the ball down the field... 5-10 yard pass plays. I mean if you look what SEA defense did many times is overload one side.... Rushed three on the right and one on the left or vice versa. Now that is our offense....

Defense.... Well they just shut right down when Smith was taken out of the game. Exum looked worse than a rookie out there. I mean poor angles, didn't rap up, didn't do anything on the tackling side of things. The defensive line again looked weak up front. The line backers did the best they could.... I mean greenway is in a walker out there. But they played ok in my estimation.

Now I am going to sound like a Packer fan ( oke: ).... But the officiating was horrible yesterday. Now the Vikings would have still gotten beat. But it was so bad. You can go for the Personal Fouls on Robinson and Exum. Now Exums hitting a defensless WR was I think a premature flag. The ref saw what could have been coming and figured it was going to happen. But he didn't "target" the head and neck area. He kind of slide infront of him and hit helmet and shoulder hit the WR in the chest and the WR head came down on his should. But that one wasn't as bad as Robinsons penalty. Then lots of the interference or defensive holding penalties.... WOW.... Phantom or they could call those every single time. I mean when the announcers were making comments on how bad the officiating was you know there is an issue.

But again.... not saying those calls changed the outcome of the game.... NO WAY. The Vikings were outplayed big time and if they look like that the next few weeks.... We will be 8-8. :bop:


----------



## 9manfan

Watched one drive by the Cardinals and turned it off, got up this morning and turned on ESPN and yep, they lost.........I'm not sure they will win another game this year........


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well..... it was a good game.

The Vikings had 3 turn overs all 35 yards or closer to end zone. Teddy looked ok but it seems his pocket presence isn't there. The banged up defense did ok but some very poor tackling angles that led to two TD's and a few other big plays.

One thing I will mention again was the horrible officiating. I hate to gripe on the officials because they are not the ones who catch and throw the ball..... but they missed many calls that were out in the open. Holding calls, a face mask, Pass interference, etc. The one call of roughing the passer that extended a Vikings drive I don't think should have been called. when teddy ducked he moved right into that guys arm motion. But then they miss an obvious face mask on teddy. I hate to be the conspiracy theorist.... but I think the officials are doing it on purpose this year to miss calls in big or "prime time" games. I think they are doing it to help them prove they need to be "full time" officials. But I will get off that subject now.

But the Vikings lost that game on their own.... you can't have three turn overs. Wright needs to secure the ball. AP should have just taken the loss of yardage and not tried the "pitch" that was supposed to happen to Wallace. Teddy needs to have pocket awareness at that junction of the game and just throw the ball 10 rows deep. Also the play call at the end should have been a 5 yard out and release the ball. It looked like a long play or trying to get 10-15 yards. Anyways... it was a complete loss by the entire team. The defense again got some what of a pass rush but need to do it more (yes lots of holdings not called but you can call holding on 90% of the plays)..... Rhodes should have had an INT which might have gone for a pick 6 but he doinked it off his hands.

My assessment of this game was they played with a top team. It was a good rebound after the awful loss to the Seahawks. But they need to do a lot better if they want to be more than just a one and done in the play offs. We will see what will come for the next couple of games. We have about 10 days for the defense to get healthy and hopefully Teddy can get his head back on straight and show the progress like he did earlier in the year.


----------



## 9manfan

Nice win for the Vikes yesterday, I didn't get to watch it as we did our family late season deer bow hunt, but caught parts of it on radio between drives.........with all the defensive starters we were missing I was alittle worried about this game but they played a good game and sounds like Bridgestone had a pretty good game as well....Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well the bears game was a lot better....

Defense played good and still banged up. But one thing is we need to stop the rush a little better.

Offense played good. Teddy showed he can pull his own. (again it was against a bears team that is banged up and thinking about 2016-17 season). But teddy looked more crisp and better decisions.

It will be interesting to see how they do against the giants. I also have a feeling that the division is going to come down to the last game..... :beer:

I also think that a play off birth should be clinched.... but I know the talking heads haven't said that it is yet... but I don't see any other team that can get 9 wins.... so it should be clinched.


----------



## 9manfan

Chuck Smith said:


> Defense played good and still banged up. But one thing is we need to stop the rush a little better.
> 
> I also think that a play off birth should be clinched.... but I know the talking heads haven't said that it is yet... but I don't see any other team that can get 9 wins.... so it should be clinched.


not having Joseph makes a HUGE difference on the running game and I'm not sure how we havnn't clinched being the closet team behind us is Atlanta and the best they could be would be 9-7 and we have already beat them, not sure why we havn't clinched yet really............must be some reason I guess...............


----------



## KEN W

Vikes should clinch Sunday afternoon before the night game with the Giants. If they win the last 2 games they will be NFC North champs. If they win the 2 games left, they would be in a tie with the Pukes. Vikes would have the tiebreaker. After the head to head the next breaker would be within the division. The Pukes lost 1 game to both the Bears and the Lions. Vikes beat both twice.....better division record.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Ken..... agreed and know that.

But how can anyone else get a wild card. Like 9man stated.... Washington and Atlanta can be the only teams with a 9-7. If Washington is 9-7 they win their division....Atlanta can have a 9-7 record but we got the tie breaker with the because of our head to head win. The worse the Vikings can be is 9-7. The rest of the teams can only be 8-8. Unless there is something I am missing. I mean everyone else can be 8-8. It makes no sense. But they need to win and win out. Because these next two games are against both "play off" caliber teams. Giants have been to the big dance and won it a couple times and then the Packers are... well the Packers... and with Rodgers at the helm they can beat anyone.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Just out on MSN: Play off Picture for week 15.



> Vikings (vs. Giants, Sunday night)
> 
> Can clinch: Playoff berth with:
> 
> 1) Win or tie OR &#8230;
> 
> 2) Falcons loss or tie OR &#8230;
> 
> 3) Seahawks win or tie


I still don't get it.... If Seahawks lose out, Vikings lose out, and Atlanta wins out. That will make them all 9-7. And since Seahawks have clinched a wild card or play off berth. They are in...So then you go head to head. Vikings beat Atlanta. Atlanta never played the Seahawks. I still don't get it. But Vikings just take care of business and no need to hurt my brain anymore. :beer:

Now onto a game issue..... What about the Beckham jr. suspension? Any takers on this one.... Out come for the Vikings, will he play, etc.


----------



## 9manfan

If the NFL let's Beckham play after what he did last Sunday, that will be a Big Black Eye in my view towards the NFL, no way should he be playing this weekend, not sure how the appeals process works........I say he doesn't dress.....

and I'm with you Chuck, I just don't understand how we are not already in the playoffs, I must be missing something but have no idea what it is....the best Atlanta can be is 9-7 and that's the worst we can be and we've beat them.......


----------



## Chuck Smith

The only think I can think of is if ATL wins out they will be CAR. So possible "strength" of schedule comes into play. But like we have mentioned over and over.... The Vikings won head to head.

Now with Beckham.... I need him to play because of fantasy football....LOL. But he should be suspended. He should have been thrown out of the game last week. The officials let it go far too long instead of dealing with it quick and swiftly. That is why it had gotten out of hand. Now I don't care if the other team insults you, threatens you, etc. You are a professional and let your play do the talking. If it is true that the some of the Panthers threatened him and what not. You don't do anything during the game. You bring it up after the game and let your play do the talking. But again... I hope the appeals process will let him play in the "primetime" game and then on week 17 he sits....LOL That way I can use him in fantasy football... Also I would like to see what the Vikings can do against one of the Top WR in the league and a QB who is also pretty darn good. It will be a good test to see if the Vikings are really a play off contender or a play off pretender. :bop: :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan

The only way Atlanta gets in is a three way tie in record of the vikings, seattle and atlanta. In that case head to head goes out the window because all three teams haven't played each other as atlanta did not play seattle. It actually gets down to strength of schedule which is 4th or 5th on the list (basically how many victories do the teams have that you beat) and the vikings would come out third on that.

It's very slim, but possible. The vikings and seattle would have to loose out and atlanta would have to win out.


----------



## 9manfan

Nice win last nite, all fazes of the game were played well, really thought NY looked terrible, now onto GB next Sunday nite for all the marbles and then to the playoffs......did Green Bay play yesterday ??.... oke:


----------



## speckline

The queens had their short dresses, girdles pulled tight, plunging neckline and lots of makeup on last night. They looked good. :thumb:

The Packers had another rough outing for sure. Tough season so far. But even with a tough season, we have the same record as the queens and are in the playoffs. Hmmmm oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Speck.... you are correct. The pack have had an off year. So have the vikes in a few games as well.

It will be another interesting sunday night game. I am not making any predictions and what not... I know better... HAHA.

But I hope Zimmer is looking at game film and seeing how AZ defense dismantled the Packers and gave Rodgers that confused look. Because that defense, blitz schemes, etc had Mr. Rodgers all confused.... also the lack of blocking and injuries on the pack oline helped as well. :beer:

But what better way to end a season with the division on the plate and rivalry game. The NFL couldn't have scripted it better... or did they???... HAHA.

Next Monday will be the time to either talk trash.... or be humble.... Sad thing is that the first week of the play offs might be a rematch for the third time.... :rollin:


----------



## speckline

Which team shows up will be the question. The Packers team that pulled the skirts off the queens and had their way with them, or the team that gets manhandled by good teams. The Packers - queens game has ben flex by the NFL to Sunday night. What better venue and game than Packers - queens at the frozen tundra called Lambeau field for the NFC north title!!!! :beer: :thumb: :rock:


----------



## KEN W

I'm not watching that game......I'm watching the Pukers and the Vikings. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Speck.... You can say that for both teams..... Which one will show up. The QB that gets rattled, the line that can't block, the D-line that can't get pressure, etc.

It will be a fun game to watch no matter if your a Vikings fan or a PUKERS fan oke: oke:


----------



## speckline

Congrats queen fans on the NFC North title. :thumb: 
That was an ugly game. The Packers had their chances to steal that game, but the queens defense held.
Next week queens vs Seahawks :rollin: :laugh: 
and Packers vs Redskins :thumb: 
both games on Sunday

Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Speck....

It was an ugly game. The defense played the "bend but don't break" style..... Also when I saw the two fumbles (Pattersons and Petersons)... I was like here we go again.... HAHA.

It should be interesting games next week. Redskins are firing on all cylinders and looking kind of tough. They will be playing with a chip on their shoulder with everyone saying such a weak division. (which it is... :beer: ). But cousins looks good and their defense is playing well. IMHO I think packers will win by a 7. But they need to figure out more of a passing attack and keep Rodgers off the ground.

The Vikings have a tough one. Especially the Seahawks are playing very well. But this time around they don't have the run game as they did before. Rawls is a different animal that the RB now. Also lynch will be rusty. Which could be good or bad. It could mean he will want to prove something or he will show he is not game speed yet. The Vikings were missing 3 defensive starter and more got banged up during that game. So our D should be better. But they will need Teddy to be on his A game and beat SEA defense..... I am not going to predict anything yet until I see if Lynch will play or not. :bop:


----------



## 9manfan

Nice win along with the North Title, always tough to win on the road and in Pukerville, Teddy tried to lose the game with the left handed pass and almost fumbled hand off to AP, but they hung in there and got the W...............

really hard to believe at the beginning of the year when the Packers and Patriots were both 6-0 and how far they have both regressed to this point, just never know I guess....

The Vikings will have to play a perfect game to win on Sunday, if we can contain Wilson we will have a chance, if not it might be a long game, and our O-line has to to give Bridgestone time to throw........Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and nothing would make me happier than beating Pete Carrol (just dislike that guy)....................


----------



## Chuck Smith

> nothing would make me happier than beating Pete Carrol (just dislike that guy)....................


I agree 100%. Also will shut some of their defensive guys up too.

I also agree they will have to play a great game.... the O line wasn't horrible that game only giving up 4 sacks... but yet that isn't a terrific game either. What killed us was less than 200 yards total offense!!!

What will be scary is if we can keep Locket in the return game bottled up. That guy has been amazing the past few games. It is a game changer if you give SEA the ball on the 50 all the time and they work with a short field.


----------



## speckline

Maybe the queens can finally utilize their home field advantage. Forecast for Sunday is a high of 8. :thumb: 
One time I will root for the queens. I HATE pety carrol and the seahawks uke: even more than the queens!! :sniper:


----------



## huntin1

It might have been an ugly game, but it was a beautiful win for the Vikings. Really nice to take the title away from the Pack on their turf.

This Sundays game will be tough, but the Vikings are hungry, I think it will be a good game.


----------



## speckline

Ouch!!!! uke: 
The queens gagged! They had the seahawks number.
Bummer :rollin:


----------



## 9manfan

They played a great game, defense was very good, offense needed to turn one of those FG's into a TD and that last kick wouldn't have mattered, just a tough way to lose that game........


----------



## Chuck Smith

The defense played good. the Offense played not to lose. I put a lot of the blame on Turner. I mean they only targeted Rudolph twice!! Every talking head and announcer said that Rudolph against chanclor was a match up the Vikings needed to exploit. Yet out offensive genius played not to lose. I mean some of the play calls when they were close were run, run, run... or run, run, pass to the flat for a 4 yard gain. The talking heads also said that Wallace could have beaten Sherman deep... yet they never tried a deep ball.

Now the defense played a great game except for 1 play.... the poor angle by Capt. Munnerlyn.

And well... walsh has been iffy all year I beat he hope he has a job and can play indoors again in MN. :beer:

Now the Packers looked good yesterday but they will have to do to AZ.... But it could be like the Vikings against SEA... a complete turn around and a good game. :bop:


----------



## KEN W

Good defense almost always beats good offense. Both defenses were really good. Then it come down to who makes the big plays. There were 3 big plays...All went Seattle's way.

1.Pederson fumble

2.Center hikes the ball over Wilsons head yet he completes a 35 yard pass play

3. Walsh misses basically an extra point/field goal.

Anyone who saw the pre-season games saw Walsh miss both easy field goals and extra points.....should have seen this coming. :eyeroll:

My team is never going to win a Super Bowl. :******:


----------



## 9manfan

That's what sucked about the last kick yesterday, Walsh had kicked the ball so well, all three FG's were dead center and he drilled them, his kick off's were in the end zone but that last shank was tough to watch, feel bad for him, life of a kicker can be tough........

....and I thought the Pukers looked pretty good as well, but I'm not so sure Washington is that tough, but they will get another chance at Arizona and we'll be cleaning out lockers again....... :bop:


----------



## speckline

Looks like the queens got their wish. A good arse wippin by the Packers in the opening game at your new stadium oke: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W

I don't think so.....cheeseheads get trampled in first regular season game in the new Vikings palace.


----------



## Chuck Smith

That will one crazy game to go too.... But I don't think I could drop what some people are predicting for good seats... $500-$1000 per ticket!!!

Cant wait for the season.

The Vikes did great job firming up depth on the O-line. They signed the players they needed too to keep the defense moving forward at full steam.

Now in the draft it will see what they can get.

I am not sold on any of the WR's as being our sole goal with our pick. I think some of them could drop to the early second round. We don't need to pull a Troy Williamson or a Patterson and reach for a WR.

What will be interesting is some of the news coming out of UCLA right now.... Miles Jack is having issues with his medical checks. They are saying he has cart. and ligiament damage already showing and could be a prime candidate for a knee injury ASAP. Well if he slips down to the Vikings.... TAKE HIM. Imagine him healthy... You got the past 3 UCLA line backers.... You move around Barr to be a pass rusher.... Lightning in a bottle my friends.

But again that is a pipe dream that will happen....LOL


----------



## 9manfan

speckline said:


> Looks like the queens got their wish. A good arse wippin by the Packers in the opening game at your new stadium oke: :thumb:


How did this prediction work out for you..... oke:


----------

